# 2 Verbindungen mit einer Wlan Karte



## Dimenson (1. März 2006)

Hi Leude, ich bin verbunden mit mein Wlan Router durch meine Karte, jetzt hatte ich vor einen 2.Rechner aufzubauen, allerdings habe ich da keinen Empfang zum Wlan Router, jetzt wollte ich eine Brücke machen mein 2 .Rechner soll zu meinen 1.Rechner verbunden werde und dann Zugriff dadurch ins Internet, jetzt wollte ich wissen ob das geht?


----------



## Grimreaper (4. März 2006)

Ja das geht. Zwei Möglichkeiten:

Du richtest (auf WLAN PC) eine Netzwerkbrücke ein, die beide Netzwerke verbindet. Der LAN-PC kann sich dann "direkt" mit dem Router verbinden
Auf dem WLAN PC ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) aktivieren, bei Einstellungen vom LAN PC den WLAN PC als Gateway eintragen.
Das hab ich beides noch nicht selbst gemacht, aber so sollte es gehen.

mfg Grimreaper

[edit]
Ich seh gerade du hast nirgends erwähnt das du Windows verwendest - ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus 
[/edit]


----------



## NomadSoul (4. März 2006)

Das wird funktionieren aber nicht mit nur "einer" WLAN Karte. Du benötigst 2da es sich um 2 Netzwerke handelt. Naja und weil man Pro Wlan karte max 1 Verbindung aufbauen kann.


----------



## Grimreaper (4. März 2006)

Ach ich hab das Problem falsch verstanden! Ich dachte der zweite PC wird über ne Kabelverbindung an den ersten angeschlossen.


----------

